# "Stolen" Mathews ZXT Bow



## Texan523 (May 29, 2006)

Seeking Help for a stolen Mathewâ€™s ZXT Bow case in all. It was stolen last week from my brotherâ€™s truck at the Shell Station on 2351 and Beamer in the Friendswood area if you have any info please call me at 713 376 3702. 
If you go to pawn show just shoot a eye at the bows. I have the serial number to the bow to match, also i have cash in hand for getting it back.
Thanks,
Kellâ€™s


----------



## Lakeside_TXN (Mar 18, 2014)

Anything distinguishing about it? Custom paint/string/cam color, goofy looking sight, decals, rest? Or is it Mossy Oak with a 5 pin sight and a whisker biscuit like every other bow? I'll be making some trips to Pawn/Bow shops over the weekend looking for deals, and I'll be happy to keep my eyes open.


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

Ouch that's in my neck of the woods. I hit the pawn shops pretty regularly. I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## Knotty Fly (Jun 29, 2012)

That stinks!! I cannot believe people these days. I just purchased a new Creed XS and have a 2005 Switchback with 30" draw that sits in my closest if you need to borrow one.


----------



## flat185 (Jul 6, 2009)

Knotty Fly said:


> That stinks!! I cannot believe people these days. I just purchased a new Creed XS and have a 2005 Switchback with 30" draw that sits in my closest if you need to borrow one.


Great gesture!

Hate to hear it and hope it turns back up for you.


----------

